# Alhambra Granada Parking



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone driven there by motorhome. Is there suitable safe parking? Alternatively is there a bus service from Granada?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We were there in 2006 and there was a large carpark within walking distance of the entrance. Ticket on entry, payment on exit (barriers).

As secure as any car park.

Alternatively, you could stay at Camping Las Lomas, just a few miles up in the hills - a bus service runs to Alhambra.

That was as at 2006.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Large car park at the top of the hill suitable for RVs, we didn't but OK for overnight. short walk to the entrance, you need to book a entrance time.

Loddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As previous.

Quite a pleasant few hours walk about

Dave p


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

There are a few campsites around Granada that you can catch a bus in to the bus station .
You can then catch a mini but up to the Alhambra. 

A word of warning Don't go on a Sunday!! you will have to Que. up to get in and take a few hours to get in we failed !! as the Spanish tour buses go there on a Sunday . Go in the week and enjoy 
Mike


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi 

We were there in 2009 & parked in the coach car park - no problems (quite expensive). We didn't realise from the signs you are charged by the hour as we had arrived early for our booked afternoon visit. If you go on the internet you can reserve the time of your visit which is a must.

Regards

Captain Bligh


----------

